# Raspberry leaf - anticoagulant



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

I wanted to start my raspeberry leaf tea asap, but before I started wanted to find out if there were any risks associated with taking it with fragmin and asprin.

I had a look on the internet and found one reference saying that it was thought in the past that it contained some vitamin k.

Any advice?

Leexx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

I doubt it will do much harm, however, i think it would be wise to take to your obstetrican or pharmacist before taking it.  Your drug information dept at the hospital may also help you, they are usually found in the pharmacy dept.  Sorry i cant be more specific.

Jan


----------

